# Ask Dish: What are the "rules" for nightly auto-reboot?



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't had an auto-reboot for quite some time (as evidenced by: PiP window position, timer list). 

What are the "rules"? What conditions need to exist for the auto-reboot to occur?

I am a night-owl, but more relevant is that I have a M-F timer that ends at 01:05 local (Mountain) time. Does the box need to be put into stand-by before then? Does it need to be "idle" before then?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

When it first was added, I asked that same question.

The 921 must be in standby mode.
There must not be a timer recording happening currently.
There must not be a timer scheduled to fire "immenently". (my guess is within the next 30 minutes)

If all of those conditions are met, the 921 will reboot after midnight in your local time zone. If any of those conditions are not met, the 921 will not reboot at that time. It will, however, try several times overnight (my guess is hourly) to meet those conditions and perform the reboot. 

I also suspect that if there's a guide update overnight, that also comes into the equation.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not seeing the "retries" working at all - if they exist, they must end pretty early.

As for guide - IIRC, that hits at about 02:30-03:00 MDT.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I know that I was recording Odyssey 5 off of HDNet from 1:30am to 2:30am every morning and still getting the reboot. It probably was taking place between midnight and 1:30 though.


----------



## DanB33 (Nov 17, 2003)

I am usually up until 4 AM Eastern. If I turn my 921 off by 4 AM, it reboots. If I am a little late, say 4:15, it does not reboot.
Just my observation.
James Daniel Bishop


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

My 921 is in standby from 10:30 pm until 1:00 am (when the hd Olymics starts). No re-boots since I set the Olympics timers. (except manual re-boots every other day)


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

L187 auto reboot didn't work I was still getting naming errors and so I use a hardware timer.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I have no idea why, but I'm now getting nightly reboots when the box is idle and in stand-by. Just another 921 strangeness.


----------

